

Browser Version Numbers Have Become Irrelevant - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/browser-version-numbers-are-now-irrelevant-and-thats-a-good-thing/

======
jamesbritt
_There really isn’t any good reason why your average mainstream user should
have to worry about which browser version is installed on a given machine._

Unless you have plugins that may break, or happen to like this or that UI
feature that tend to come and go as browser developers see fit.

I like the idea of getting rapid updates for bug fixes and such, but don't
like that an app I like can be replaced by a behaviorally different app that
happens to have the same name.

I'm sure there are a number of users who do not want automatic updates, and
since browser changes can break Web site or plug-in behavior developers of
sites and plug-ins are going to want to know some details about browsers that
are giving people trouble.

